

'SolidSX is an application that gives insight in large software systems' - yan
http://www.visualcomplexity.com/vc/project.cfm?id=713

======
yan
The parent link is to a data visualization blog entry, actual product page:
[http://www.solidsourceit.com/products/SolidSX-source-code-
de...](http://www.solidsourceit.com/products/SolidSX-source-code-dependency-
analysis.html)

